# kel seal tepolymer. question



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been painting for about 10 years and im very young still.5th generation to do it in my family.since this is my first post id thought id throw in a bit of history about myself. Ive worked for my uncle myself and a couple of companies .any wayz I was setup on a job last week with a small 695 (told to take the filters out and hook up a 621)dropped off with this kelly moore urethane coating that I have never used ever.nothing like paint.I was told to just load it on wasnt told that this 3,000 square foot house would take 40 gallons of this. Well ive learned the hardway.Obviously knowone is upset because I was not properly shown how to apply this coating.But I was very embarrassed because I have integrity and work very hard and was just fighting this house all day.Anyone who owns a company would you have done this to your lead painter?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Many questions here?????


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Clearlycut said:


> I have been painting for about 10 years and im very young still.5th generation to do it in my family.since this is my first post id thought id throw in a bit of history about myself. Ive worked for my uncle myself and a couple of companies .any wayz I was setup on a job last week with a small 695 (told to take the filters out and hook up a 621)dropped off with this kelly moore urethane coating that I have never used ever.nothing like paint.I was told to just load it on wasnt told that this 3,000 square foot house would take 40 gallons of this. Well ive learned the hardway.Obviously knowone is upset because I was not properly shown how to apply this coating.But I was very embarrassed because I have integrity and work very hard and was just fighting this house all day.Anyone who owns a company would you have done this to your lead painter?


I don't own a company but I've noticed, Yeh, they all do that.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry for the rant. I already expressed this to my boss. That stuff is some nasty stuff though


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I own a company,have Integrity and would never do that. What would be the purpose? A bad job reflects more on the company than the painter.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Clearlycut said:


> Sorry for the rant. I already expressed this to my boss. That stuff is some nasty stuff though


Anyway. What happened? You got 40 gallons on you said.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Did they tell you to back roll the 1st coat? Nasty? How Nasty? Please describe :yes:


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

We have to go back and finish a couple walls with a another coat. They still have to pick a garage and front door color so its all good.we trimmed it out already. My experience is now that you have to load this stuff on till its literally running then back roll it 
? Its that contrator [email protected]#$% one coat over primer. I cant stand that. Just do 2 finish coats.i used 25 gallons. If I knew that I was clear to shoot 40 and I had the gas rig or a bigger pump period it would have been cherry.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

The terpolymer is just an Acrylic Elastomeric. No urethane in it to my knowledge. And whoever bid it should have known what the coverage rate was. 

Probably silly of them to throw you on an elastomeric job without knowing how to use it though.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks hines


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Youre welcome.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

They put the new guy on the elastomeric job. And that is typocal. and if he got it done, which he seems to have, he'll get the next one.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Crushed that elsatomeric on to the next.that will never happen again on my watch


----------

